# 2008 Guns and Hoses Unofficial Score Card



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

This is what its going to look like on July 20th at 4pm


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't see any weights on the board...:angel


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Evensplit (6/25/2008)*I don't see any weights on the board...:angel


And that probably won't change much when they get to the weigh-in. oke

Sorry guys, had to do it... It's all in good fun.

Good luck, and good diving,to all who enter!


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

We are weighing them now we just had to borrow a crane LOL


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I love it!!! Too funny man...good one Armondo! :letsdrink


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

And so it begins!!!!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

PLEASE !!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Armondo, you crazy cuban. You've been smoking way too many of the Cubans. I think the smoke is going right to your brain.


----------



## inert (Feb 29, 2008)

> *H2OArman (6/25/2008)*We are weighing them now we just had to borrow a crane LOL


Still putting the Erector set crane together? Small fish need a small crane.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting in this. I have a boat just need a cpl divers.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

It is obvious, to the most casual observer, that there isno lack of confidence on Team Chunky Love. Wish you guys the best of luck.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Is Holy Spear-It not going out? oke


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *theangrydolphin (6/29/2008)*Is Holy Spear-It not going out? oke


Kevin has a charter booked that weekend... otherwise we'd be ready.

I'm putting together a team with my neighbor since Kev isn't available.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I just went and paid my dues today. And I guess ole Armondo is going to carry "Team Make Love to the Chunky Monkey". Last time I checked, you actually have to enter a tournament to win something. I mean, come on, you have a spade killer. You have a crazy cross eyed Cuban,A gimp, wimp whose leg hurts. And then of course there's good ole Clay who likes to swim with the dolphins more than he likes to shoot fish. I don't know how you guys think you have a chance of any member of good ole Chunky Monkey making it on the leader board. Me and Jeff are going to show you what it's like to shoot the big ones.:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

gimps, cubans, spade killers, and a crayz Yankee named Clay make a hella good team!

The sad thing will be, when you all get shamed at the weigh in, it will be by a.........................................

gimp, cuban, spadekiller, and yankee.:moon


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

damn, i need to roll with these guys. you think the mangrove snappers will place?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We will crush you. All of you.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *IanR (7/8/2008)*damn, i need to roll with these guys. you think the mangrove snappers will place?


NO...oke Unless I was the only other hunter involved, then probably.:banghead


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you Jon,i am sitting here polishing up my guns praying for somenone to break in my house. i already told my two pitbulls to give me first shot. we agreed that they will still get some of the blood after i paint my face to try and blend in with my fellow hunter. don't worry Jon, I will save you some intruder blood.

Come on someone, please 

ahh fun


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (7/8/2008)*gimps, cubans, spade killers, and a crayz Yankee named Clay make a hella good team!
> 
> The sad thing will be, when you all get shamed at the weigh in, it will be by a.........................................
> 
> gimp, cuban, spadekiller, and yankee.:moon


Clay,

I don't think you can call yourself a yankee anymore. I don't think they would take you back after what we have done with you down here. You were just a good ole boy that finally found his way home. 

Good luck to all that enter. After talking to Jim and hearing the stories of the folks that are entering, we are going to have a run for our money. We just need to make sure that the home teams out of Pensacolacome away with the top honors.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Clay let me know if you need a real shooter!


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I found out today that my charter canceled. I AM IN!!!!!! I decided to jump on Paul's boat. IT'S ON!!!


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (7/14/2008)*I found out today that my charter canceled. I AM IN!!!!!! I decided to jump on Paul's boat. IT'S ON!!!


Awwwww hell, the scorecard is gonna look a whole bunch different now! I know Paul's got the spots and Kev's got the shooting ability. The rest of you might as well just kiss that entry fee goodbye!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I was a lil pissed when I talked to Kev on the phone this morning, and he said he IS in!:doh Damn.

Chunky Love is SOOOOOOO ready for this! I wake up with morning wood thinking of sinkin my shaft in a 30 pound snapper!

Wait...that REALLY came out wrong. But you know what I mean.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (7/15/2008)*Yeah, I was a lil pissed when I talked to Kev on the phone this morning, and he said he IS in!:doh Damn.
> 
> Chunky Love is SOOOOOOO ready for this! I wake up with morning wood thinking of sinkin my shaft in a 30 pound snapper!
> 
> Wait...that REALLY came out wrong. But you know what I mean.




Pervert! However, I like the way you put it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

2 more days man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GrouperNinja!! Didnt know you was gonna be down here?

Wonderin when you will finaly just move!!!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I was looking forward to meeting the legendary members of "Team Chunky Love" at today's G&H weigh-in. What happened?


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

So what did you chunkies shoot??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We got nothin worth placin...but still got a nice mess of fish!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (7/23/2008)*We got nothin worth placin...but still got a nice mess of fish!


You should have at least showed up for the awards ceremony and fish fry. It was some good fish. I had to be there becasue I was on the board.:moon:letsdrink

Seriously, you guys came home with some good quality fish. Till next time.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Just thought I would post the OFFICIAL SCORE BOARD










8 out of 18 for the Holy Snapper Spear-it Trappers, and no love for the Chunky. oke


----------

